# tracker 1542 flats build



## tico (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello, been lurking for a couple of months and I finally bit the bullet and bought my first tin boat last month. I added a front deck, rear deck, false floors, trolling motor mount and electrical. I got a great deal on a 2010 20hp merc with electric start and rebuilt the trailer completely. Here are some pics...
















And the final product. Who am I kidding, they are never done.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 14, 2015)

i love the seats. it makes so the compartments in those areas can be bigger and roomier. overall looks great!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to TinBoats!
Nice rig


----------



## fishingeezer (Jan 15, 2015)

Great Job Tico. Since you have a 1542, I have a couple questions. How did you attach the deck to the bottom of the boat? What is the size of the deck? One other question since I don't see it on the Tracker site, what is the size of the live well opening on the second seat? Is the live well bigger than the opening, and how much room is left between the live well and the side of the boat on that seat. I was thinking that if I buy a 1542, need to know if I have room to put two pedestal seats on it, one on each side of the live well. Thanks


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to tin boats, I'm thinking you are the same "tico" from the gheenoe forum that's done numerous builds over there based on this build. Nice work and welcome again.


----------



## tico (Jan 20, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> Welcome to tin boats, I'm thinking you are the same "tico" from the gheenoe forum that's done numerous builds over there based on this build. Nice work and welcome again.


Yes I am sir, thanks!


----------



## tico (Jan 20, 2015)

fishingeezer said:


> Great Job Tico. Since you have a 1542, I have a couple questions. How did you attach the deck to the bottom of the boat? What is the size of the deck? One other question since I don't see it on the Tracker site, what is the size of the live well opening on the second seat? Is the live well bigger than the opening, and how much room is left between the live well and the side of the boat on that seat. I was thinking that if I buy a 1542, need to know if I have room to put two pedestal seats on it, one on each side of the live well. Thanks



I made the front deck framing exact so it would fit snugly between the small front step and the rib. Once I decked it, the weight of the deck a and battery hold it in place along with a couple of screws to the front step. I try to minimize the amount of holes I put in the boat. As far as the live well goes, I use it as dry storage. I took apart the factory fitting, removed the gaskets it came with and resealed it with 5200. I honestly wouldn't put pedestal seats on it without reinforcing the bench from the inside. Hope this helps.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 21, 2015)

tico said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to tin boats, I'm thinking you are the same "tico" from the gheenoe forum that's done numerous builds over there based on this build. Nice work and welcome again.
> ...



Again, welcome and very nice/neat work. 

How did you attach the angle iron ?, if that's what it is, to the bow for the TM mount? How does that 'noe style mount work on a tin??


----------



## tico (Jan 22, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> tico said:
> 
> 
> > TNtroller said:
> ...


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 25, 2015)

Great build! What kind of speed are you getting with the 20hp?


----------



## tico (Jan 29, 2015)

BlakeRauch said:


> Great build! What kind of speed are you getting with the 20hp?


I'm getting 24mph with myself 280lbs and 2 teenagers.


----------



## Scott1298 (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's how I attached my 1542 front deck... no holes, never moves!


----------

